# Dangerzone



## jeep lex

Hey everyone im new to the website but not really new to pitbulls ive always been around pitbulls my cousin has two both mainly from dangerzone lines and i was just wondering what you guys thought about that line i always noticed his dogs were on the large side he has a 75-80 lb male and a 65lb female both dogs are very well proportioned and extremely athletic like my 55lb jeep just looking for some of your oppinions on the line


----------



## jbh38

They are a wonderful line. Intelligent, great temperament, athletic, just all around great dogs. Hard to beat them

I have a question, is your cousins dogs named Diesel and Kimmie?


----------



## ForPits&Giggles

Must be a bullier line if it is producing 65lb+ females and 80lb+ males. Never really heard of them though.


----------



## nittpitt

*Pitt Talk*

I have a few youg dog men around from time to time for tea and bulldog talk and they tell me that dangerzone and kubars dogs are responsible for camelot dogs, and last but not least some have been tampered with blood wise. I don't know this to be true just bulldog shop talk.


----------



## jeep lex

yea those are my cousins dogs but kimmies name is lea now. Is this jimmy if so my pup is doing great check out my albums if you wanna see pictures she got big shes a little on the chubby side rite now for the winter we havent had a day over 30 degrees in a while


----------



## dan'sgrizz

I thought this thread was gonna be about the movie Top Gun. "Welcome to the danger zone..." what a toe tapper.


----------



## jbh38

Dangerzone is on the bigger side, NOT bully, never want my dogs to be called bully. They mainly come from Florida, great catch dogs, no dogs we deal with were ever "tainted" or will they ever be. A few also weight pull, Reno did well with weight pull, but he is retired now. We have a son of his that we are bringing out this year that seems to be catching on well.

No, this isn't Jimmy, it's Jane! Why did they change Kimmie's name? She still being bad? lol

Lexi looks good, it's been cold here too, I'm ready for warm weather!

Here is Reno


----------



## dan'sgrizz

good lookin boy


----------



## jeep lex

i agree i would never call them bully their just a little on the big side ive seen diesel jump over a 4ft wall i dont know many bullies that can do that


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

i dont know much about this line..... but that looks bully to me...


----------



## dan'sgrizz

if it's not bred to confirmation it's not apbt. Plenty of bullies are athletic. Grizz is gaff/ gotti 7 months 57 lbs and he clears 2.5 ft easy. You should see his dad. LOL super athletic ... I just call them pit bulls. Why do you gotta call them bullies LOL.


----------



## Jr.

jbh38 said:


> Dangerzone is on the bigger side, NOT bully, never want my dogs to be called bully. They mainly come from Florida, great catch dogs, no dogs we deal with were ever "tainted" or will they ever be. A few also weight pull, Reno did well with weight pull, but he is retired now. We have a son of his that we are bringing out this year that seems to be catching on well.
> 
> No, this isn't Jimmy, it's Jane! Why did they change Kimmie's name? She still being bad? lol
> 
> Lexi looks good, it's been cold here too, I'm ready for warm weather!
> 
> Here is Reno


damn!! he looks like a beast!!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

jeep lex said:


> i agree i would never call them bully their just a little on the big side ive seen diesel jump over a 4ft wall i dont know many bullies that can do that


My bully jumps the 4ft fence all the time. Dangerzone looks like a well bred bully to me, but I am no expert...i just own one.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

dan'sgrizz said:


> if it's not bred to confirmation it's not apbt. Plenty of bullies are athletic. Grizz is gaff/ gotti 7 months 57 lbs and he clears 2.5 ft easy. You should see his dad. LOL super athletic ... I just call them pit bulls. Why do you gotta call them bullies LOL.


gotta call them for what they are... nothing against bullies, i just hate when ppl claim they have an APBT when they dont.... sure u can call it a pitbull, and get the frowns from people who think this breed is undesirable, but when u go on claiming u have an AMerican PitBull Terrier its wrong. its like saying u have a platnum watch when its only silver. or vice versa (by no means am i saying bullies are just silver lol.... bad example i knwo lol):hammer: i would def like to own a bullie one day, but i want it to look like Wootness's BLue  i love him


----------



## BedlamBully

I love a good lookin bully myself but I gotta say that dog looks pretty bully. I have seen some larger Catch dogs true. But I would have to see the ped to prove to me that dog is not bully.


----------



## BedlamBully

Is it THIS Dangerzone?

Horses for sale and Dangerzone Pitbulls

No offense but I wouldn't buy from a kennel that says CKC on it anywhere. Also they don't list the pedigree's behind the dogs.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

WOW.... thats all i have to say...


----------



## jeep lex

no thats not where he comes from i looked at that site and i agree it looks very sketchy i know the website but i ecently joined and i cant post links yet but as soon as i can i will give you that dogs kennel site and his pedigree


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

jbh38 said:


> Dangerzone is on the bigger side, NOT bully, never want my dogs to be called bully. They mainly come from Florida, great catch dogs, no dogs we deal with were ever "tainted" or will they ever be. A few also weight pull, Reno did well with weight pull, but he is retired now. We have a son of his that we are bringing out this year that seems to be catching on well.
> 
> No, this isn't Jimmy, it's Jane! Why did they change Kimmie's name? She still being bad? lol
> 
> Lexi looks good, it's been cold here too, I'm ready for warm weather!


sooo..... why isnt reno a bully?


----------



## dan'sgrizz

Liil Loc
Whats the opposite of SIMMA UP? well thatd be simma down...simma down now.... LOL

"Pit Bull" has a stigma to it but the more i connect those words to grizz in public....it melts there hearts that much more. Hes a ball of joy i call him pit bull to anyone that asks im not gonna break down his amstaff and his bully and his apbt blood into percentages, hes pit bull its easy. Hes a great example for the breed and people love him for being a pit bull. 

Jeep Lex 
I cant wait to see that website...


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

dan'sgrizz said:


> Liil Loc
> Whats the opposite of SIMMA UP? well thatd be simma down...simma down now.... LOL
> 
> "Pit Bull" has a stigma to it but the more i connect those words to grizz in public....it melts there hearts that much more. Hes a ball of joy i call him pit bull to anyone that asks im not gonna break down his amstaff and his bully and his apbt blood into percentages, hes pit bull its easy. Hes a great example for the breed and people love him for being a pit bull.
> 
> Jeep Lex
> I cant wait to see that website...


aaha i have no problem with pitbull... sure pitbull does go for both.... i jsut dont agree when someone tries to use the whole name AMERICAN PIT BULL TERRIER.... i dont see anything wrong wit me being passionate about presenting truth. :rollkay, so they have a bully and call it a pitbull fine, but dont pass it off as an APBT.. get my drift?

mustang and torres, both fords but two different cars.


----------



## wheezie

plain and simple the general public has no clue what a APBT is


----------



## MADBood

wheezie said:


> plain and simple the general public has no clue what a APBT is


...neither do most "pitbull" owners...hehe :rain:


----------



## wheezie

lol thats true


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

oh i know that most ppl cant destinguishe between the two, but if they are on here, i would at least try to help them out, or tell them plain and simple. yeah, alot of newbies dont know the difference and i have been nice about my approach and just inform them. and most get it, and dont argue ya know. but this person KNOWS reno is a bully. DONT GET ME WRONG he is a nice lookin guy, and i love me a well put together bully, but just cuz they dont "prefer" to call them by what they are doesnt mean to call them APBT....

its a battle i will forever fight, i know. but i like to educate or just plain make ppl feel dumb sometimes. **shruggs shoulders** when i am passionate about something ill go until im blue in the face...  ahhaha my name is LiiL_L0cz for a reason... im CRAZY


----------



## jeep lex

allright i can finally post links this is the kennel website reno comes from
IRON HILL KENNELS
this is his pedigree page
Sire


----------



## jbh38

You have no reason to judge me having no clue to even knowing who I am, I am not a newbie to this. Reno is 19 1/2 inches tall, conditioned weight 80-85 lbs, and is almost 9 years old. We produced him and his mother. Yes, he is a big boy, but not bully, and no we didn't get our dogs from the Dangerzone website you listed. They have some of the same foundation behind them, but not bred the same way. These dogs were bred to catch hogs, some of the best catch blood you will find out there. When we were in Florida, that's what the dogs did probably 5 nights a week, but no hogs in Delaware, so we started weight pulling. Reno is a UWPCHO, has 79 points towards his ACE title, but is retired now and we didn't go to any shows with him but the ones in NJ and NC once, he earned his regional medals with IWPA and started pulling APA, but retired when APA was just a couple of years old, so no titles with them. I don't know if you show or pull your dogs, but Jimmy was the weight pull judge at the UKC Premier last year, if anyone was there and Reno won his class at the Premier in 2005, he quit pulling in early 2006, but my son pulled the mother of the black puppy in lexi's avitar in 2006 and won MWPP for Jr's with her, I know people on this board have seen some of our other dogs pull. My Victorino male, Loea, took 2nd for the 45-55 lbs class at the ADBA nationals this year and we have a dagger female that won the over 75 lb class at the ADBA Nationals.

and yes, I do know what a APBT is, we also produced the jeep dog in lexi/jeep's avitar.

Here is Reno's online pedigree
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [87810] :: HULLANDER'S RENO

and just in case you have a question about me still knowing my dogs, here is the jeep dogs pedigree, she is actually jeep/nigerino
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [282039] :: DIAMOND X WYATT

It's really nice to see how you get talked to when everyone just assumes you don't know what you are talking about. If nothing else, but by standards, Reno being 19 1/2 inches tall, that disqualifies him from being "bully". 
But I will say, I am very proud that he has been in the Bully Breed magazine that Dog Fancy puts out for about the last 6 years, the chocolate dog in the barn, and the one on the weight pull cart, that is Reno. His mother was in the Bully Breed too before they updated it, she was the pretty black dog standing by the barn. Reno is also in the Training Secrets for the Bully Breed Magazine and there was one other. He is in calendars and books too, him and Ninja, his mother, and his mother is solid black, 18 inches and 55 lbs. My son is in the training secrets magazine with one of Reno's daughters, the boy with the ball and the little dog jumping on him (of course, the bad behavior section, but hey, he had a ball). There was also an article done on Jimmy and Reno in Dog Fancy in August of 2002, so we have been around a while, no way are we a newbie to this and I do know my dogs.

Oh, and I haven't updated my website in over a year - I really have to do that - I don't even have my little patterdale on there.

There, now maybe you know a little more about me and won't just consider me a newbie idiot.


----------



## BedlamBully

Uhm no one was judging you, they simply posted their opinions on the dog you posted a pic of. NO one said you didn't know what you where talking about and if they did please post it.

You hadn't posted anything about the dog other than you didn't think he looked bully at all, nothing about his ped or his titles or anything, so people where just going based on the picture itself. Its good that you do so much with your dogs and I like the look just looks big, but again there wasn't anything in the pic to distinguish size. So don't take so much offense.


----------



## Sadie

I looked at the dog and that dog is in no way shape or form an APBT. I don't care what a pedigree says .. Pedigree's are hung all the time. I think it's a good looking dog but I wouldn't call the dog an APBT. JMO


----------



## jeep lex

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [282039] :: DIAMOND X WYATT

in case anyone was wondering i got my dog lexi from jbh and thats her ped thanks for puting it up jane


----------



## jbh38

Bedlam, sorry I got defensive, but this hit me the wrong way. 
I don't get to get on this forum all the time, and didn't even know jeep lex was here, or who he was until I started reading some posts, but I just know I am not a newbie and do know the difference and I love my dog, even if he is sleeping on my side of the bed and doesn't want to move right now...lol



LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> oh i know that most ppl cant destinguishe between the two, but if they are on here, i would at least try to help them out, or tell them plain and simple. yeah, alot of newbies dont know the difference and i have been nice about my approach and just inform them. and most get it, and dont argue ya know. but this person KNOWS reno is a bully. DONT GET ME WRONG he is a nice lookin guy, and i love me a well put together bully, but just cuz they dont "prefer" to call them by what they are doesnt mean to call them APBT....
> 
> its a battle i will forever fight, i know. but i like to educate or just plain make ppl feel dumb sometimes. **shruggs shoulders** when i am passionate about something ill go until im blue in the face...  ahhaha my name is LiiL_L0cz for a reason... im CRAZY


----------



## Sadie

Here is Reno's online pedigree
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [87810] :: HULLANDER'S RENO

Reno's ped looks amstaff/bully

and just in case you have a question about me still knowing my dogs, here is the jeep dogs pedigree, she is actually jeep/nigerino
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [282039] :: DIAMOND X WYATT

This dog is a game bred dog


----------



## BedlamBully

Well we are all passionate about our dogs too and will defend the crap out of them too. Peoples opinions are just that.


----------



## jbh38

SadieBlues said:


> I looked at the dog and that dog is in no way shape or form an APBT. I don't care what a pedigree says .. Pedigree's are hung all the time. I think it's a good looking dog but I wouldn't call the dog an APBT. JMO


His pedigree isn't hung. Danger Zone himself was a UKC Champion around 70 lbs. This is a line that has mainly been a Florida line, regional, until the last few years, it is an old line down there.


----------



## Sadie

I looked at your website I can see a few dogs that IMO are questionably bully and I also looked at there peds. I am not going to argue with you but I have never seen an apbt bred with a head and body like that. We can just agree to disagree. I think you have nice looking dogs and it looks like you work them which is a great thing !!


----------



## jbh38

I get defensive about the "bully"
When the line was regional and really, the only people that knew it or paid attention to it were the people that used it and worked it, or people around the circle of people working it, took them as pets, it was great, but lately, it seems the wrong people have gotten their hands on it and the "bully" people are wanting to use it because of the bone and structure of this line. This line first and foremost is meant to be a working line. They are large, athletic, hard working dogs and that is how I want them to stay. I can't stand the thought of seeing a dog like this brought to dwarf size and ruined like the camelot and some of the other lines have been. That is why I get defensive. We have no problems in our lines with hips and hearts and all the other crap that most of the so-called bully lines have because they are mainly still a working line and I don't want to see them go any other way. We are very particular and so are many people we know with this line as to who gets it and the purpose they want it for. Like I said, it just makes me sick that some of the wrong people have gotten it and are trying to make money off of looks instead of looking at the dogs ability and temperament like it should be. I know there are some good bully breeders out there, but lately they seem to be few and far between, anymore it isn't about the dog, it's about the dollar and I don't want my dogs associated with that. Sorry, when I think of bully, I think of these dwarf's they calll normal dogs that are running around.

Sadie, you are right, we have Dagger, and a Dagger/Camelot. Jimmy likes to pull the big dogs, and that's fine, we love them all, they all have their special traits. I have my Loea (Victorino) and my jeep and now I have my patterdales. We have about one in each weight class, especially now that we got the jagdterrier, he takes up the 20-30 lb slot we had open...lol

On a side note, you want to talk about game dogs, ever messed with a patterdale...lol


----------



## BedlamBully

yes, actually. There is a patterdale club here..............I'll pass. Too much energy.


----------



## Sadie

jbh38 said:


> I get defensive about the "bully"
> When the line was regional and really, the only people that knew it or paid attention to it were the people that used it and worked it, or people around the circle of people working it, took them as pets, it was great, but lately, it seems the wrong people have gotten their hands on it and the "bully" people are wanting to use it because of the bone and structure of this line. This line first and foremost is meant to be a working line. They are large, athletic, hard working dogs and that is how I want them to stay. I can't stand the thought of seeing a dog like this brought to dwarf size and ruined like the camelot and some of the other lines have been. That is why I get defensive. We have no problems in our lines with hips and hearts and all the other crap that most of the so-called bully lines have because they are mainly still a working line and I don't want to see them go any other way. We are very particular and so are many people we know with this line as to who gets it and the purpose they want it for. Like I said, it just makes me sick that some of the wrong people have gotten it and are trying to make money off of looks instead of looking at the dogs ability and temperament like it should be. I know there are some good bully breeders out there, but lately they seem to be few and far between, anymore it isn't about the dog, it's about the dollar and I don't want my dogs associated with that. Sorry, when I think of bully, I think of these dwarf's they calll normal dogs that are running around.
> 
> Sadie, you are right, we have Dagger, and a Dagger/Camelot. Jimmy likes to pull the big dogs, and that's fine, we love them all, they all have their special traits. I have my Loea (Victorino) and my jeep and now I have my patterdales. We have about one in each weight class, especially now that we got the jagdterrier, he takes up the 20-30 lb slot we had open...lol
> 
> On a side note, you want to talk about game dogs, ever messed with a patterdale...lol


Hey I love all dogs bully/apbt as long as they are bred to work and function I am all for it. I checked out your site you guys have a good mix of blood going on. It's good to see kennels who are actively working there dogs instead of just breeding them for size and color. And I know how you feel about the whole bully thing LOL I have a blue dog who is far from bully but you know people like to associate the color blue with deformed 2 inches off the ground hippo's who can't stand on one leg let alone four. So I feel your pain and I hope I didn't come off like that. I really try not talk down on people's dogs because what may not work for us may work for someone else. So I try to be mindful of that when speaking to people. I think you have some beautiful dogs and I truly mean that. I just saw 2-3 that looked bully not overdone bully but on the larger side. But I did see you guys have some nice looking apbt game bred dogs as well.

I have never owned any patterdale dogs. But I have seen a few they are nice little dogs ... I am really loving the sorrells and jeep bred dogs .. Those are my favorites at the moment. But that is always subject to change LOL. It's good to have you on the site you seem like you have a lot to share. Look forward to chatting with you again !


----------



## wheezie

didint have time to look at the web site all the way and i am about to be late to work. all i can say is that they work there dogs and thats more than most APBT owners can say


----------



## ForPits&Giggles

I think it's awesome that they work the dogs. But all the work in the world doesn't change what it is. They look great and obviously work hard, be proud of what you got.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

jbh38 said:


> You have no reason to judge me having no clue to even knowing who I am, I am not a newbie to this. Reno is 19 1/2 inches tall, conditioned weight 80-85 lbs, and is almost 9 years old. We produced him and his mother. Yes, he is a big boy, but not bully, and no we didn't get our dogs from the Dangerzone website you listed. They have some of the same foundation behind them, but not bred the same way. These dogs were bred to catch hogs, some of the best catch blood you will find out there. When we were in Florida, that's what the dogs did probably 5 nights a week, but no hogs in Delaware, so we started weight pulling. Reno is a UWPCHO, has 79 points towards his ACE title, but is retired now and we didn't go to any shows with him but the ones in NJ and NC once, he earned his regional medals with IWPA and started pulling APA, but retired when APA was just a couple of years old, so no titles with them. I don't know if you show or pull your dogs, but Jimmy was the weight pull judge at the UKC Premier last year, if anyone was there and Reno won his class at the Premier in 2005, he quit pulling in early 2006, but my son pulled the mother of the black puppy in lexi's avitar in 2006 and won MWPP for Jr's with her, I know people on this board have seen some of our other dogs pull. My Victorino male, Loea, took 2nd for the 45-55 lbs class at the ADBA nationals this year and we have a dagger female that won the over 75 lb class at the ADBA Nationals.
> 
> There, now maybe you know a little more about me and won't just consider me a newbie idiot.


ok, first u need to re-read my post. i never called YOU a newbie. i CLEARLY said _yeah, alot of newbies dont know the difference and i have been nice about my approach and just inform them. and most get it, and dont argue ya know. *but this person KNOWS reno is a bully.* _

i was refering to newbies when these post popped up


wheezie said:


> plain and simple the general public has no clue what a APBT is





MADBood said:


> ...neither do most "pitbull" owners...hehe :rain:


thats WONDERFUL that you do things with your dog. very impressive and i agree that is great. but APBT standard is not 85lbs. i dont claim that u said he is APBT, u said u dont call him bully. and i said thats fine!!! i was jsut replying to wheezie and madboods posts in regards to bully owners who call their dogs APBT.

call him a pitbull thats fine, but dont pass him off as a purebred APBT. thats all im saying. and like BBB said, all that wsa up when i posted was a picture, and that picture displays a AmBully... period. so before gettin so hot under teh collar, READ my post and understand what i have ACTUALLY written. i never said anything about you or your dogs that would be inappropraite. i dont talk down on ppls dogs, i jsut call it like i see it. and like many posters on here, they saw an AmBully....


----------



## smith family kennels

I am not sure how to word this so let me start with saying that art bred the camelot dogs camelots chief came from camelots duke and brewster's pebbles these dogs will take you to kubar and poole which are pr bred in the ukc. which will take you back to some of the dangerzone dogs.  Peterson is some what the same way it goes on to the dangerzone lines as well Dangerzone dogs also come from some kubar and poole you also got some amber-lite in there some also have some lar-san and tufftown in there. It mostly depends on the dog and their peds. The ones that have the game lines closer in their peds dont look as heavy. Those that have been bred through time with line breeding are heavier. They were all used for the same thing to hunt and take down hogs. Now more and more people are using this line for weight pull because they have a no quit attuide and refuse to give up on a challenge breeding them for catchdogs is what has kept the game side of them there so I don't think bully is the right word for them most bullies have no real game left in them Their prey drive has been bred out unlike the dangerzone whose prey drive is kept in but line bred to make heavier dogs to take down hogs. I don't see my 45 to 55 lb watchdog and cottingham dogs taking on a 500lb wild hog. I mean they probably could but I wouldnt want to bury half of them after ward. The hog hunts bred for larger dogs for this reason but in no way has their prey(game) drive been bred out like it has most bully style dogs


----------



## jeep lex

smith family kennels said:


> I am not sure how to word this so let me start with saying that art bred the camelot dogs camelots chief came from camelots duke and brewster's pebbles these dogs will take you to kubar and poole which are pr bred in the ukc. which will take you back to some of the dangerzone dogs. Peterson is some what the same way it goes on to the dangerzone lines as well Dangerzone dogs also come from some kubar and poole you also got some amber-lite in there some also have some lar-san and tufftown in there. It mostly depends on the dog and their peds. The ones that have the game lines closer in their peds dont look as heavy. Those that have been bred through time with line breeding are heavier. They were all used for the same thing to hunt and take down hogs. Now more and more people are using this line for weight pull because they have a no quit attuide and refuse to give up on a challenge breeding them for catchdogs is what has kept the game side of them there so I don't think bully is the right word for them most bullies have no real game left in them Their prey drive has been bred out unlike the dangerzone whose prey drive is kept in but line bred to make heavier dogs to take down hogs. I don't see my 45 to 55 lb watchdog and cottingham dogs taking on a 500lb wild hog. I mean they probably could but I wouldnt want to bury half of them after ward. The hog hunts bred for larger dogs for this reason but in no way has their prey(game) drive been bred out like it has most bully style dogs


very well said i think that explains all the dangerzone dogs ive seen very well


----------



## GnarlyBlue

Reno looks to be fit , bred for a purpose and used for that purpose, definatly an athlete!! Seems like everytime you see a post that says, over 65lbs, connected to the term APBT, we're all quick to call BS cause that usually the case. Reno could probably take a Mountain Lion and pull a freight car:clap:
just isn't a conformation or "standard specific" apbt.. nothing wrong with that. Obviously you've accomplished a lot with your dogs:cheers:


----------



## smith family kennels

I had a camelot female myself at one point she was 65 lbs but she did not look like a bully dog let me dig up a pic of her


----------



## smith family kennels

she is big but shes not bulky and bully looking and her prey drive(just believe me and take my word for this cause I really don't want to explain how this happened)is so still there. She is very game and hates everything that is not human. my family was served a loss from this dog and after returning her to the breeder he has also expecienced the same thing. She is an escape artist and very very AA. No bully love in her. Sorry. She is camelot and her daddy has that dangerzone in him. Now just so you know I really love and miss this dog she is a awesome dog and a great weight puller but after my heart ache I could not bear to keep her so she is now back with her breeder.


----------



## Sadie

Good Looking Dog SmithKennels but that dog looks nothing like the other camelot/dangerzone dog posted here. I don't know how consistent the line is. But you can always see consistency in lines like sorrells or boudreaux those lines are very consistent when your not cross breeding with something else.


----------



## smith family kennels

She actually has alot of dangerzone in her it just goes back to selective breeding her daddy looks pretty big which most of the males in this line do but if you breed for what your suppose to breed for and not to have a big bully looking freak and you selectively breed to get close to standards and for what you want them for (which is what all breeders are suppose to do) then you end up with a pretty good looking dog even from the dangerzone line. It goes back to breeders are not doing their job.


----------



## Sadie

So it's kind of like the razor's edge line that started off within standard and went to something totally different? I don't know anything about that line but just from observation of the first dog posted here that dog looks to be bred along the lines of the bully standard because of the exaggerated head and chest and body. These are things you typically see in an ambully. Even some of the bigger colby dogs that were 75 + lbs were not bred to be overly bulky. This is what I am basing my opinion off of. I have seen some older watch dog in that weight range that were still bred within standard as far as conformation. When I see the low to the ground large head big old chest and wide body I think american bully. Some are bred better than others.


----------



## smith family kennels

pretty much It depends on the breeder, the breeding, and the wanted outcome of the breeding just like any other line wasn't bred out just bred for bigger.


----------



## Sadie

smith family kennels said:


> pretty much It depends on the breeder, the breeding, and the wanted outcome of the breeding just like any other line wasn't bred out just bred for bigger.


Ok thanks


----------



## jescobar004

my 'ula has PR' DANGERS DOOM & CH OEHLER'S DANGER ZONE in her line. she has camelot in her line.. she is only da when my boy bloo is around.. i think she knows she has more muscle when he is around.. when he isn't she is good with dogs.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

smith family kennels said:


> she is big but shes not bulky and bully looking and her prey drive(just believe me and take my word for this cause I really don't want to explain how this happened)is so still there. She is very game and hates everything that is not human. my family was served a loss from this dog and after returning her to the breeder he has also expecienced the same thing. She is an escape artist and very very AA. No bully love in her. Sorry. She is camelot and her daddy has that dangerzone in him. Now just so you know I really love and miss this dog she is a awesome dog and a great weight puller but after my heart ache I could not bear to keep her so she is now back with her breeder.


like sadie said above, when i see a wide chest and oversized head i think Ambully. This dog that your showing doesnt look like Reno... I understand there are larger/ heavier lines out there, but she still looks APBT. Putting these Pics side by side, the look like two totally different breeds IMO


----------



## thaim

jbh38 said:


> Dangerzone is on the bigger side, NOT bully, never want my dogs to be called bully. They mainly come from Florida, great catch dogs, no dogs we deal with were ever ...........


NICE DOG MANN I LIKE!


----------



## cane76

My new pup banjo is 5 times oehelrs danger zone,not the line,the dog that started it,
so im interested in this thread if anyone has any more info that would be great!
despite being proud of the whopper and chevy red dog blood in banjo amongst all the other stuff im just as proud he's five times oehelrs danger zone ukc ch.
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [3603] :: OEHLER'S DANGER ZONE
and his sire
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [30966] :: CAMARANO'S BUSTER JO


----------



## jbh38

What is his pedigree? I could probably tell you about a lot of the dogs that are there after dangerzone. Is there Boree's Joe Lewis?


----------



## cane76

well with out it in front of me,just of the top of my head hes heavy oehealrs danger zone then danger zone irish warrior comes to mind,heavy kemps blood,daggers vischa,camaloets the duke,whopper,chevy red,monster squads thora,crunch and goliath,to much to mention and i dont wanna get off topic.


----------



## wheezie

ill get off topic for a sec. keith, post a new thread of an update of that pup yours!!!


----------



## cane76

sure will,just got that pedigree...


----------



## jeep lex

my cousin got a dangerzone male off of Jbh38's reno and that is an impressive dog if i do say so myself ive only seen jbh's and redcoats dangerzone dogs but imo its hard to find a better looking red beast


----------



## cane76

Im happy so far,although not pure danger zone,he is pure xxl red nose.they all seem related in some way or not.Danger zone seems to be started mostly from staff blood i believe.again knowing little of the line i could be wrong and if so would appriciate the correct info,
peace and chicken greese,lol.
keith.


----------



## jeep lex

i dont know much bout the lines history either im sure jbh38 can help tho they deal heavy with this line


----------



## dixie

very well said.i also would say that dangerzone is a bully line.being in and from florida there are plenty dangerzone dogs round here.but then again i disagree with all the bully apbt talk.personally i think there are 2 kinds of bullies.the big pitbull bullies,i.e watchdog/dangerzone/camelot etc. then there are the short bullies i. e gotti/edge/woods/mikelands etc.personally we call our dogs southern bullies and they are big pitbulls so to speak.but thats just my opinion


----------



## dixie

wow alot of confussion her between bullies and apbt.actually the larger bullies would be called XL.the term BULLY is now refering mainly to the shorter,compact bullies


----------



## Alex004

dixie said:


> very well said.i also would say that dangerzone is a bully line.being in and from florida there are plenty dangerzone dogs round here.but then again i disagree with all the bully apbt talk.personally i think there are 2 kinds of bullies.the big pitbull bullies,i.e watchdog/dangerzone/camelot etc. then there are the short bullies i. e gotti/edge/woods/mikelands etc.personally we call our dogs southern bullies and they are big pitbulls so to speak.but thats just my opinion


This is where people get confused. They use bloodline names that have been around and established for more than 15yrs, long before any coining of the name or the movement called "bully". The physical appearence and drive of a breed of dogs can change very drastically in a short period of time. What was at the founding of particular bloodlines like Danger Zone and Camelot are not what they are today. Dangerzone is a bloodline stretching back about 20yrs or so. They were UKC confirmation and "catch" (hog hunting) bred dogs. Yes they were on the larger side but being an OFRN influenced line with spats of Am Staff dogs it was natural to get 70lb dogs. DZ was not a "game" line it was a UKC confirmation line but you couldn't tell the earlier DZ dogs that. The were extremely intelligent and loyal. And some showed very very high drive, some may even call "game".

Most dogs of today with DZ in their peds does not constitute them being DZ dogs. Just as much as dogs today with Camelot in their peds does not constitute them being Cam dogs. We as humans like to hold on to "the good" and "hope". We only pay attention to the better or more famous dogs in our dog's peds. We need to pay attentiong to reality and reality in our dog's peds is that they are a direct product of their sire and dam not Ch Camarano's Buster Jo who is 7 or 8 generations back. Those genes are long gone my friend. Concentrate on the present and not the past. The past is just that, you nor your dog will ever be there because it is gone.


----------



## Pits4Life

LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> gotta call them for what they are... nothing against bullies, i just hate when ppl claim they have an APBT when they dont.... sure u can call it a pitbull, and get the frowns from people who think this breed is undesirable, but when u go on claiming u have an AMerican PitBull Terrier its wrong. its like saying u have a platnum watch when its only silver. or vice versa (by no means am i saying bullies are just silver lol.... bad example i knwo lol):hammer: i would def like to own a bullie one day, but i want it to look like Wootness's BLue  i love him


very true. When I tell people we have an am bully they are like what? But if we say pit bull then they get it so for that sake we usually just say pitbull. Its very true though that they are different.


----------



## jbh38

Dangerzone is not a bully. They are working dogs, seriously, some of the best hog catchers out there, that is what they were/are bred for is to work, not to be pretty and lazy. They have been around long before bullies were even thought of. Most all the dogs are anywhere from 20-23 inches tall, that right there disqualifies them from being considered bully.

Please, lets not do this again. Look back on the thread, it has already been discussed.


----------



## Bulldoggin

Reno is a beautiful boy!!

And I totally agree, Dangerzone is NOT Bully.


----------



## cane76

After doing my research and seeing o'healers[sp] danger zone the dog i agree with both the posts above,it is not a bully line,but surely used in a few bully line's,possably a comparable to a red nosed version of the old watch dog strain.


----------



## cerberus

texas heat produces dogs that big,and not a drop of bully in them


----------



## los44

i wouldnt consider the bloodline to be bully as a whole but some of the dogs i will say look like bullys, like very well bred bullys imo. a strain perhaps if that. if it looks like a bully than it is i really dont care if its a working dog or not! all bullys are not bred to be "lazy pets", i mean lets be honest had you not known the ped or the bl and just saw the pic would you not have thought that these dogs were bully?


----------



## cane76

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [3603] :: OEHLER'S DANGER ZONE
bully my ass,that ain't no bully dog,thats a well bred animal structurally sound and properly proportioned!


----------



## los44

cane76 said:


> ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [3603] :: OEHLER'S DANGER ZONE
> bully my ass,that ain't no bully dog,thats a well bred animal structurally sound and properly proportioned!


i was speaking about the reno2 pic on the first page, lol. ive seen a couple of dangerzone dogs that were on the bigger side that look like what i would now consider to be bully. but i guess all bullys are structurally unsound and not proportioned properly.


----------



## cane76

los44 said:


> but i guess all bullys are structurally unsound and not proportioned properly.


genarally speaking i agree,that seems to be what most bully breders are shooting for.


----------



## los44

cane76 said:


> genarally speaking i agree,that seems to be what most bully breders are shooting for.


not mine! i guess im lucky then


----------



## cane76

Im board so im gonna research banjo's ped,and post up what i find regarding the danger zone thing,it seems he's a lot more danger zone than i thought.
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [30966] :: CAMARANO'S BUSTER JO
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [3603] :: OEHLER'S DANGER ZONE
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [142989] :: DANGERZONES IRISH WARRIOR
just a few more with photos,theres tons of them but it would take forevers and be pointless,most dont have photos.


----------



## LPDZ

*dangerzone*

:hammer:reno reno!


----------



## kimber

jbh38 said:


> They are a wonderful line. Intelligent, great temperament, athletic, just all around great dogs. Hard to beat them
> 
> I have a question, is your cousins dogs named Diesel and Kimmie?


You talking about "Kimmie" who was named after me? :roll:


----------



## LPDZ

kimber said:


> You talking about "Kimmie" who was named after me? :roll:


can anyone tell me if sharpe's mar-cell is alive and joe lewis:goodpost:


----------



## kimber

LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> like sadie said above, when i see a wide chest and oversized head i think Ambully. This dog that your showing doesnt look like Reno... I understand there are larger/ heavier lines out there, but she still looks APBT. Putting these Pics side by side, the look like two totally different breeds IMO


Silly 'wabbit, it's called 'selective breeding'.. This whole DZ thread has depressed me and it happened over a year ago? Geez, who brang it back up anyway? DZ is NOT AmBully for christ sakes. People need to get out of this 40lb ADBA mindset. There is also a registry known as UKC.


----------



## jbh38

LPDZ said:


> can anyone tell me if sharpe's mar-cell is alive and joe lewis:goodpost:


Mar-cel is deceased, Lou is alive, he is almost 12 now, i think.


----------



## jbh38

kimber said:


> You talking about "Kimmie" who was named after me? :roll:


Yes Kim, it is all about you :roll:


----------



## kimber

why don't you ride with Tina She's down this coming friday and stay the weekend. Our annual Fireworks Festival is Saturday. We eat like pigs, since in chairs or blanks, they close a whole side of street for us. at nine, Zambelli Fireworks starts. They alwyas have very good show.


----------



## JimSG74

cane76 said:


> Im board so im gonna research banjo's ped,and post up what i find regarding the danger zone thing,it seems he's a lot more danger zone than i thought.
> ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [30966] :: CAMARANO'S BUSTER JO
> ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [3603] :: OEHLER'S DANGER ZONE
> ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [142989] :: DANGERZONES IRISH WARRIOR
> just a few more with photos,theres tons of them but it would take forevers and be pointless,most dont have photos.


Sorry to dig this thread out of the past, but I've been doing a little research into my late dogs pedigree. I found these peds posted above and they are all related directly to my dog. Dangerzone's/Cahill's Irish Warrior was my dog's Sire, Oehler's Dangerzone would be my dogs grand sire and Camarano's Buster Joe would be his Great Grand Sire. When the time comes to get another dog, I would like to stick with this line of dogs as my boy Kona had everything I was looking for in a dog. I would guess it would be linked to the bloodline he comes from, I'm not sure of which Kennels are producing dogs like this. All the ones I've found are way to large or out of proportion for what I would be looking for. I competed in Weight Pull and Dock Diving with my dog and would most likely get back into it again.


----------



## red baron

is this reno from iron hill?if so he's a good lookin dog


----------



## red baron

*dangerzone dogs*



Helomech74 said:


> Sorry to dig this thread out of the past, but I've been doing a little research into my late dogs pedigree. I found these peds posted above and they are all related directly to my dog. Dangerzone's/Cahill's Irish Warrior was my dog's Sire, Oehler's Dangerzone would be my dogs grand sire and Camarano's Buster Joe would be his Great Grand Sire. When the time comes to get another dog, I would like to stick with this line of dogs as my boy Kona had everything I was looking for in a dog. I would guess it would be linked to the bloodline he comes from, I'm not sure of which Kennels are producing dogs like this. All the ones I've found are way to large or out of proportion for what I would be looking for. I competed in Weight Pull and Dock Diving with my dog and would most likely get back into it again.


if you want a good line of dz dogs hollar at me and if i'm not mistaken u dont want them too big.i know a good breeder that has a whole lot of hot mazzerati,(dz)working dogs.


----------



## kimber

red baron said:


> is this reno from iron hill?if so he's a good lookin dog


Yes, the dog pictured is Reno and the owner of him is the poster.


----------



## Curtbone71

Looking for a good DZ puppy. Is Jimmy and Jane of Iron Hill still around? Reno was the best looking dog I have ever seen in my life. His pics don't do him justice!!


----------



## Curtbone71

Hey Jane are you and Jimmy still breeding? I'm looking for a pup!!


----------



## IRONHIDE

Joe louis is alive but he is 14 not 12 I know steve who owns him I live 19 miles from him and yes lisa from the dz horse website is where they started but not by herself irish warrior is where my line is from and if you look he was dz irish warrior but changed to cahills irish warrior thats I woulnt get nothin new from lisa now lenni cahill no longer has dogs warrior has been gone along time I have his sone right here 13yrs. and still hot 55 pounds of fire and 7ft privacy fences were cleared by him when he was 8 for those interested I will post some new old school dz pics soon as iron jake has been bred recently and his offspring are bring old dz back with fire these aint no BULLY 's people just 45 to 65 pounds of hog wrecking lean muscle packe BULLDAWG !!!QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## EL CUCO

The dog on my avatar is of dangerzone. Had her for 17 yrs. Great dog that never said die. 55lb when in shape.


----------



## IRONHIDE

NoWuCmEnOwU... said:


> The dog on my avatar is of dangerzone. Had her for 17 yrs. Great dog that never said die. 55lb when in shape.


thats great my boy iron jake dovidio is 13 now and still bangin up the kennels he is out of irish warrior if ya google him youll see his new batch and what im doin whith dz blood he is the last known of warrior offspring there are others still producing some ok dz hog dogs but they are to big for me gamness,athletisism,and health along with conformation are my only goals I am not a breeder so 5 and 6 yrs between breedings is no problem and is a garanteed way of producing rare quality old school dz blood for people who love it and are using it in ways that make others want to breed and preserve it properly not turn it into 90 and a 100 lb. cur bully crap!!! couldnt help it there at the end these 100 pound dz fu%#ers piss me off! lol....


----------



## EL CUCO

Lol I hear you and can totally understand! I never had one health problem with my dog. No skin issues, knuckling, NOTHING!! One time we were out in the woods and she got DEVOURED by mosquitos. She had soo many bumps and so swollen that it was scary. No benadryl or anything....next day she was 100% perfect!! Some immune system on those dogs...the real pure ones atleast.


----------



## DZPUPS

dangerzone is now on gopitbull - see DZPUPS - my name is Lisa if you have any questions.


----------



## randallpits

Follow the pedigree back far enough , and you will know all about your dog . If you can't follow it back then you probably don't have a pit. I'm always a little suspect when someone asks, because you shouldn't have to. In my opinion the dog looks to have a lot of bully in his physic , but you can't always go by that either. If you will put the breeding you have on here I would be glad to try , and help you


----------

